# Petzl Saddles



## Darin (Nov 20, 2007)

I heard that Petzl introduced their new saddle at TCI. I heard nothing but good things about it, especially the weight.

I did find out that Sherrill and Bailey's will be carrying them.

For the guys that have not heard of the new saddle, the models are called Sequoia and Sequoia SRT. I also like the fact that there are only two sizes as they are adjustable. 
I wanted to hear some more feedback if you have any.


----------



## treesquirrel (Nov 20, 2007)

*Treemotion by Sherrill*

I do not know about those saddles but I can tell you this.

I recently bought the TREEmotion Saddle from Sherrill and I can spend 6 hours in this thing and when I get out I barely even know I was even in a saddle that long.....AMAZING!

Worth every cent of the what I paid.


----------



## OTG BOSTON (Nov 20, 2007)

*petzl sequoia*

I went to TCIA with the intention of buying a treeflex or a treemotion. I decided to wait for the sequoia to come out instead.

One problem I heard of was from a female climber who tried the petzl on but the leg straps didn't tighten down enough for her.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Nov 20, 2007)

Sequoia DRT





Sequoia SRT

Affordable? The discount price listed where I got this form is 270 and 290 respectivly.


----------



## OTG BOSTON (Nov 20, 2007)

*anybody know if.......*

the srt model can be outfitted with suspenders that are rated as a fall arrest harness?


----------



## moss (Nov 20, 2007)

OTG BOSTON said:


> the srt model can be outfitted with suspenders that are rated as a fall arrest harness?



Looking at the photos the differences visible are the shoulder harness/suspender attachment point on the back of the SRT model, and it looks like a loop in the front for attaching a Kroll. Can't tell from the picture how the waist belt closes on the SRT model.
-moss


----------



## OTG BOSTON (Nov 20, 2007)

and there is nothing in the literature about it being rated for fall arrest. To me the secur thingy just dosen't look strong enough............

Maybe I'm being too greedy by looking for one saddle taht can do it all.


----------



## moss (Nov 20, 2007)

OTG BOSTON said:


> and there is nothing in the literature about it being rated for fall arrest. To me the secur thingy just dosen't look strong enough............
> 
> Maybe I'm being too greedy by looking for one saddle taht can do it all.



Looks like it's just intended to secure a strap to hold the Kroll upright.

It seems basic, every harness should have rated attachment points for fall arrest suspenders/straps.
-moss


----------



## charlybldr (Nov 21, 2007)

moss said:


> Looking at the photos the differences visible are the shoulder harness/suspender attachment point on the back of the SRT model, and it looks like a loop in the front for attaching a Kroll. Can't tell from the picture how the waist belt closes on the SRT model.
> -moss




The basic difference between the Sequoia and SRT models is the ability to attach either the "Secur" or "Top/Top Croll" to the SRT. 

Secur allows use of the Croll chest ascender. Not particularly supportive. Only holds the Croll in place.

The Top chest harness can be used with the SRT to make a full body harness. (When used with the Petzl "Sit" this combination is rated NFPA 1983 Class III. Not sure if the NFPA rating holds when used with the SRT. I'll check.)

Top Croll chest harness turns the SRT into a full body harness with Croll attached.

Additionally, the Top and Top Croll have a sternal D ring attachment point but no dorsal attachment point. I need to confirm whether or not the sternal attachment is cool for fall arrest with the new ANSI standard.

Get back to ya on these two points soon.

Charly

Full Disclosure: I am the Petzl Work & Rescue Sales Rep in the Rocky Mountains.


----------



## OTG BOSTON (Nov 21, 2007)

Dude, you are the guy I was hoping to hear from!!!!! Great news I appreciate it!


----------



## Podaltura (Nov 21, 2007)

*Sequoia catalogue*

See the sequoia catalogue here. Looks like.


----------



## charlybldr (Nov 21, 2007)

charlybldr said:


> Secur allows use of the Croll chest ascender. Not particularly supportive. Only holds the Croll in place.



This is indeed how the harness was designed. Although it is possible to attach the Top to the Sequoia and Sequoia SRT they were not designed to go together and the combination does not make an NFPA certified Class III harness. 



charlybldr said:


> Additionally, the Top and Top Croll have a sternal D ring attachment point but no dorsal attachment point. I need to confirm whether or not the sternal attachment is cool for fall arrest with the new ANSI standard.



As I understand it, (and I am no ANSI authority) the new ANSI Fall Protection Standard allows sternal attachment for a limited fall distance (less than the dorsal attachment, but I don't have the definitive answer).


----------



## senechal (Nov 21, 2007)

I've been running the navaho and love it, but have been hoping for a slightly more functional model for next season. SOLD.


----------



## treejunkie13 (Dec 1, 2007)

When are these supposed to be available?
Anyone out there able to sit in one at the show?


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Dec 1, 2007)

charlybldr said:


> As I understand it, (and I am no ANSI authority) the new ANSI Fall Protection Standard allows sternal attachment for a limited fall distance (less than the dorsal attachment, but I don't have the definitive answer).



I could not find anything solid w/o buying a copy of ANSI Z359.1 ... which I have no interest in because I use a body positioning harness, not fall arrest.

What I did find are statements that 6ft fall lanyard is allowed if it is a decelerator and the worker is trained in its use. 2 ft lanyard is allowed if it is not a decelerator.


----------



## charlybldr (Dec 3, 2007)

It is my understanding that the dorsal attachment applies to the 6 ft. fall and sternal appliles to the 2 ft. fall, but it's probably more complicated than that.


----------



## mattmann1972 (Jan 6, 2008)

Bailey's has them available March 1, 2008
Cant wait!


----------



## Ace12 (Feb 8, 2008)

Can the seqoia SRT also be used for basic rappeling?


----------



## jomoco (Feb 10, 2008)

I'm a guy who really likes new innovations in the tree biz. These cool new light saddles would probably be my top choice for purely recreational climbing.

But as a strategic takedown climber using razor sharp power saws for a living, those saddles look like dangerous, preppie, throw away newbie thongs.

I love every ounce of my oversized drop forged steel D rings, all four of them.
It's funny because the oldest saddle I have is my hands down favorite, it's a slightly customized Sierra Moreno Euc Man standard 4 D ring saddle with the equipment rings and clips riveted in place to ensure exactly where my tools are without looking or diverting my attention.

Old school heavy duty saddles rule for takedown climbers!

jomoco


----------



## reachtreeservi (Feb 10, 2008)

jomoco said:


> I'm a guy who really likes new innovations in the tree biz. These cool new light saddles would probably be my top choice for purely recreational climbing.
> 
> But as a strategic takedown climber using razor sharp power saws for a living, those saddles look like dangerous, preppie, throw away newbie thongs.
> 
> ...



I'll probably get the Sequoia SRT just for SRT, but I agree with jomoco for once on this one.
I've got a Weaver wide back 4 dee that I've used for takedowns for years. 

Other than a little fraying on the floating dee bridge , it looks like a new saddle. 
OLD SCHOOL RULES FOR TAKE DOWNS! 

What would really be great was if someone could combine the new innovations and the old school durability.
Of course , then everyone would just have to buy a new saddle every ten years or so.


----------



## Ace12 (Feb 10, 2008)

Anyone checked out PMI saddles? They look very tough, and PMI has a very good reputation..

http://pmirope.com/personal-gear/index.aspx?pageID=5


----------



## reachtreeservi (Feb 10, 2008)

Ace12 said:


> Anyone checked out PMI saddles? They look very tough, and PMI has a very good reputation..
> 
> http://pmirope.com/personal-gear/index.aspx?pageID=5



I've been checking them out. I'm planning on putting the PMI Avatar Chest Harness with the Petzl Sequoia when I get it for the ultimate SRT rig.


----------



## Ace12 (Feb 10, 2008)

Lucky for me, I'm only a 30 minute drive from PMI and from "On rope 1" so I shouldn't have any trouble getting some good advice and gear locally.


http://onrope1.com/


----------



## Ace12 (Feb 18, 2008)

So has anyone tried the sequoia Yet? I am fixing to buy a harness(recreational) and I dont want to screw up and get one that sux.


----------



## DonnyO (Mar 31, 2008)

*Sequoia SRT*

Great saddle, lightweight, fits snug and dosen't loosen during a long climb. Plenty of gear loops and storage


----------



## DonnyO (Mar 31, 2008)

*more SRT pics*

some action shots


----------



## charlybldr (Apr 2, 2008)

Ace12 said:


> Can the seqoia SRT also be used for basic rappeling?



No problem. 

You can either attache a P11 Delta (http://en.petzl.com/petzl/ProProduits?Produit=358) to the waist belt (where the leg loop straps are attached) or clip your DCD to the bridge.


----------



## DonnyO (Apr 2, 2008)

*can I just say*

I love Petzl products!!!!!


----------



## DonnyO (Apr 3, 2008)

*go petzl*

podium seat in action........


----------



## 046 (Apr 3, 2008)

was thinking squoia leg straps was way too small for my tastes. until I saw the podium seat. that looks much better! 

just got a new tribe tengu. light as a rec saddle with support of a work saddle. look at the size of leg supports w/military grade quick release. super comfortable! 

new tribe has the advantage of a custom fit and customization of what ever your heart desires. more gear loops, need a special life attachment point, etc.


----------



## DonnyO (Apr 3, 2008)

*yo*

Tobe, you need to offer this saddle with all the 'top' possible attachments and the podium. Petzl is making the most complete harnesses on the market........in customizable pieces.....


----------

